# G'day cobbers - TiVo in Oz



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Yes, we've finally managed it, and left Sweden. We're now settling in Australia, a country with TiVo. I have even seen adverts on TV for it. Lots of them. However, they take me back over a decade to when we had TiVo launched in the UK. It's almost the same stupidly failsome advert.

"Do you ever wish you could pause this program? Buy a TiVo and you can".

Yup. That's it. In total. Lots of times. No mention of season passes, the "netflicks" type service, wishlists, learning your likes. Just pausing live TV.

Aaaargh!


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Welcome to 2000! 

Seriously though, good to hear you've made it safely there - I can't imagine a greater change in environment. Have fun Aussie.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Yep, back in 2000 we had Martin Freeman pausing live TV:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGPndhUYxmA[/media]


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

Hey kitchcamp

I hope you love Oz as much as I did. Quite a change from Sweden 

All the best


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Yup, very much a change, but we're having a great time, and I'm now the proud owner of a TiVo XL. Twin tuners, 1TB, and HD. Very pleased with the purchase.


----------

